# [php+roundcube] mise a jour bloque (resolu)

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

Maintenant que roundcube est installe et que je veux mettre a jour mon systeme, j'obtiens ce message:

```

emerge --update --deep --newuse --ask world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "dev-lang/php[sqlite]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-lang/php-5.2.12 (Change USE: +sqlite)

(dependency required by "mail-client/roundcube-0.3.1" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

```

Comment faire pour pouvoir mettre a jour mon sysyteme ?

Merci.Last edited by ibasaw on Sat Jan 23, 2010 10:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

il faut ajouter le USE sqlite dans /etc/make.conf

----------

## ibasaw

Merci c'est bien ca  :Wink: 

----------

